# 1 Year Transformation - Natural Bodybuilding - Picture Included!



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

View attachment 59298
Hi guys, thought I'd share with you my 1 year transformation picture, was rushing abit this morning and didn't do a great pump up and look a little flat but it will do for now  taking more & better pictures tonight of full body etc. Will post them later!

Let me know what you think 

EDIT: 18 SEP 2011 - PLEASE VOTE FOR ME PEOPLE 3RD ONE DOWN http://physiqueoftheweek.com/week4/ thanks

Supplements used all year round

-------------------------------

ON Whey

Creatine

Multi Vitamins

BCAA

ZMA

Omega 3's

Jack3d


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Amazing work man keep it up


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

That is seriously impressive, kudos on the hard work im a low life natty scum so know how much effort it must have took.

I practically live in my gym.

Reps.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

phenomenal mate welldone. you competing?


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done mate , there's been some hard work there... really impressive progress ! ... one tip tho' try to smile for your pics this evening ... the constipated look is a bit off putting


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

congrats mate looking good , well done


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Well done mate , there's been some hard work there... really impressive progress ! ... one tip tho' try to smile for your pics this evening ... the constipated look is a bit off putting


Agreed. Nearly put me off fapping. I still managed but would have been easier if you were wearing nothing but a smile.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

awesome work there, well done.

did you follow a particular routine?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

amazing, i'm off gear now and this gives me insiration, well done.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

well done sir


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

wow well done mate, big respect


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome work for a natty mate. Looking good.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

really impressive well done mate


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Look beter than some of the kids in my gym who use gear. Well done mate!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking brilliant, and very lean! well done, keep up the good work...

You'll look even better with a bit more size


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nice work mate, fkin ripped, and packed on some decnet muscle!

what weights are you in the two pictures?


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

Well done young man you can see that you have put the work in


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, awsome transformation mate !! Gives me inspiration, so thanks !


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

blimey...great progess to say the least!!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Spot on dude, ripped to f*ck!! Chest looks awesome!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

you look amazing mate but i dont know if you can consider yourself naturall having taken so many suppliments, stimulants and AA's i assume you mean without AAS 

I wish i had done that in 1 year lol!


----------



## mesaeng (Jan 14, 2011)

Fantastic work mate!

I thought I'd done well in a year of natural training but your transformation is amazing!

Curious about your routine if you wouldn't mind sharing? Are you putting many cardio hours in or is it purely diet and weight routine that has got your fat % so low?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

DJay said:


> you look amazing mate but i dont know if you can consider yourself naturall having taken so many suppliments, stimulants and AA's i assume you mean without AAS
> 
> I wish i had done that in 1 year lol!


Not sure what you mean by this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

awesome mate, looking sliced keep up the good work


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome work mate any chance of posting up your routine and diet very intrested to see this cheers. K


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Very well dun mate!! ( my photography skills r sick ) .... zante tomorow mate! Gna rule


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Great phsyique, and exactly the sort of transformation that should be featured in:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/138038-uk-m-calendar.html


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Well done mate , there's been some hard work there... really impressive progress ! ... one tip tho' try to smile for your pics this evening ... the constipated look is a bit off putting


Pretty weird comment IMO. And weird use of comma/ exclamation mark spacing


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate that is some seriousy progress. Give me your chest, NOW!!! lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Pretty weird comment IMO. And weird use of comma/ exclamation mark spacing


that is very strange actually, not the usual comments from Greshie, either extremly horny or he was jacking off


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Well done kida, impressive, with a bit more size now your will look evan better, ppl train for years and dont make gains like that, 1 year without gear well done..


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> that is very strange actually, not the usual comments from Greshie, either extremly horny or he was jacking off


Haha obviously not jacking off to constipation face; we all know how "off putting" that is lol!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where do you train. I'm sure I recognise you from somewhere.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

AlasTTTair said:


> Pretty weird comment IMO. And weird use of comma/ exclamation mark spacing





JPaycheck said:


> that is very strange actually, not the usual comments from Greshie, either extremly horny or he was jacking off





AlasTTTair said:


> Haha obviously not jacking off to constipation face; we all know how "off putting" that is lol!


Well you two try and describe the look on his face in the second photo . However the comment wasn't meant to detract from praising his progress .


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

WOW! inspiration!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Well you two try and describe the look on his face in the second photo* . However the comment wasn't meant to detract from praising his progress .


Why? His face isn't the point of the thread - it's about as relevant as me saying I find the colour of his boxers off putting.

Again, interesting use of punctuation spacing


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

inspiring stuff mate, really impressive. As some of the other lads have asked could you post up some more pics and maybe enlighten us wth your workout plan and diet. What were your stats before and what are they now?? I extremely interested as ur 1st pics reminds me of myself about 2 months ago


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Why? His face isn't the point of the thread - it's about as relevant as me saying I find the colour of his boxers off putting.
> 
> Again, interesting use of punctuation spacing


 well im gonna crack one off over his boxers  lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done indeed mate! What was your diet?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Where do you train. I'm sure I recognise you from somewhere.


Or do you recognize him from cottaging in the park toilets. Or is that the kid you put in the recovery position the other night.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Post a pic of before and after on your legs, I bet there's no difference lol :whistling:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome mate. Very well done. Congrats...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

No way?!

Mate that is incredible i am so jealous


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for comments everyone!, means alot.. I just got back from my long holiday and for all those asking for my diet ill reply with everything i did very soon!  For those asking for more pics, i posted up 3 more, 1 from holiday and a few i had the same day as the other


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

and for diamond dixie you have a pic of my legs now, to say what they used to be like, jesus its a big improvement, my legs were like sticks for real. Hardest thing was getting my legs tbh. Alot of work to come obviously hopefully be competing next year!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations mate...well deserved achievement after what can only have been hard work and determination for 12 solid months.

Any plans to compete or are do you have other plans?


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Congratulations mate...well deserved achievement after what can only have been hard work and determination for 12 solid months.
> 
> Any plans to compete or are do you have other plans?


Cheers mate! Yeah i defo wanna be competing soon i think i have what it takes tbh so i wanna go for it and see what happens, like the idea of fitness modeling also heard and seen alot of people go far in that.


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cowley said:


> Cheers mate! Yeah i defo wanna be competing soon i think i have what it takes tbh so i wanna go for it and see what happens, like the idea of fitness modeling also heard and seen alot of people go far in that.


 what did you weigh before and afterwards mate??


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

As good a transformation as ive seen on here mate, really be interested in your diet plans & training good luck with competing as well!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW wicked babes!! ALOT of hard work and dedication!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

I have no idea on my weight before mate, I weigh around 185 now with very little bodyfat.

Thanks kelvin and Carly  I will post my diet and training routine on this post when i get the time to type it all out properly. Plus what i did to get so lean upto now


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

That's some serious progress dude, that's inspiration for me as a fellow natty, what bf% are you?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Cowley said:


> and for diamond dixie you have a pic of my legs now, to say what they used to be like, jesus its a big improvement, my legs were like sticks for real. Hardest thing was getting my legs tbh. Alot of work to come obviously hopefully be competing next year!


legs are always the hardest IMO ... your gains in muscle and definition is really impressive ... keep up the good work


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> legs are always the hardest IMO ... your gains in muscle and definition is really impressive ... keep up the good work


Yeah well done, good work mate. Lots of hard work there keep it up.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome transformation pal! will be interested to hear what your diet was like! Out of interested how tall are you?


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

Cheers lads, not sure on bodyfat on those pics didnt have it tested, but what do you think? I'm currently writing 4 diet plans that i have done in my progress through-out the year! so ill post them all up when im done. Which basically are:

High Carb Diet: ( That i first began on)

Carb Cycle Diet: (I found this best for me when cutting down)

Pre-Comp Diet: (1 week out diet plan of what i did to look as lean as i could for the picture i tuck)

Weight Loss Diet: ( This is not something i've done myself, but i get so many people asking me for a diet like this, so im going to write a proper one. Mainly just for people that are just wanting to loose weight only)

And for how tall i am, i'm 6.2


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

Greshie said:


> legs are always the hardest IMO ... your gains in muscle and definition is really impressive ... keep up the good work


Yeah your right there i've always found them hardest, probably cos i've got such long legs lol, I train my legs as hard as any other muscle and quite pleased with how they are so far. I'll post a proper picture of my legs soon. and thanks


----------



## Wide_Boys (Jul 3, 2011)

Cowley said:


> Hi guys, thought I'd share with you my 1 year transformation picture, was rushing abit this morning and didn't do a great pump up and look a little flat but it will do for now  taking more & better pictures tonight of full body etc. Will post them later!
> 
> Let me know what you think
> 
> ...


Well done mate, keep building on that frame.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice work you should look into doing some shows.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

very impressive, care to share a typical diet and training routine you follow ?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

impressive mate, chest has top shape. what's your routine, full body, 4 day split??


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Well done mate must have taken some seriously strict training and dieting. Any relaxed pics?


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

once again thanks for comments guys, if you would be kind enough to vote for me on http://physiqueoftheweek.com/week4/ im the 3rd one down, thanks!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

What's your diet/routine like? Great naty body


----------

